# Ben T. Largusa [1926 - 2010]



## Hawke (Oct 5, 2010)

Source:
http://www.villabrillelargusakali.com/?page_id=318



> It is with heavy hearts that we announce the passing of Grandmaster Ben Largusa. Grandmaster Ben Largusa entered into  eternal rest on October 3, 2010.  We will remember him fondly, not only  as a great martial artist but also as a great friend, husband, father  and grandfather.  He is preceded in death by his son, Lane and is  survived by his wife, Philomena, daughter, Lois and sons, Jerry and  Lindsey.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 5, 2010)

.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 5, 2010)

:asian:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 5, 2010)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 5, 2010)

.


----------



## phfman (Oct 5, 2010)

.


----------

